# Suction cup/holder for 1/2' and 3/4' PVC ?



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I find I can get larger items tied down with a bit of DIY work. If you can find a suction cup strong enough to hold the item, you may be able to adapt the fitting. Take any top part off the cup, drill a hole through the rubber and use a small wire or Tie-Wrap to attach it to the pipe. 

Perhaps more simple would be painting the pipe you have? Most spray paints will be safe for the tank IF/When you let them dry totally so that all the solvents are gone.


----------



## moonshinetheslacker (Sep 13, 2010)

I had to use PVC for my inlets and outlets due to the extra trim I put on the top of my aquarium, and I just used the suction cups that came with the stuff for the original canister attachments. They didn't hold very well, so I put two zip ties on each one, crossing over each other to make an "X" Worked great.

Also, there's some PVC pipe that I _believe_ is designed for hot water. You can identify it by being a yellowish color, instead of pure white. It's a little bit thinner outside diameter than your typical PVC pipe. Therefore the plastic clips that attach to the suction cups will go around it a little bit better.

Hope this helps.

--Moonshine.


----------



## heavenlyevil (Apr 22, 2012)

Cool. Thank you very much


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Second type of plastic pipe described is CPVC. If they tell you they never heard of it---you got the new guy! Any Lowe's/Home Depot I've used has both. 

I prefer the CPVC as it is lighter and somewhat easier to cut and drill but plenty strong enough for tank use. Often somewhat cheaper as well. Don't try to mix the two types, though. Major headaches trying to find a transition for the two.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

PlantedRich said:


> Second type of plastic pipe described is CPVC. If they tell you they never heard of it---you got the new guy! Any Lowe's/Home Depot I've used has both.
> 
> I prefer the CPVC as it is lighter and somewhat easier to cut and drill but plenty strong enough for tank use. Often somewhat cheaper as well. Don't try to mix the two types, though. Major headaches trying to find a transition for the two.


There is no headache at all connecting the 2 different pipes and the answer is so simple it's ridiculous.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Replacement suction cups in a variety of sizes for different brands of aquatic filters are available from most of the online retailers. Suction cups for sticking stuff up in the shower fail after a few weeks submerged.


----------



## moonshinetheslacker (Sep 13, 2010)

not to de-rail, but what is the simple answer graphicgr8s?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

There are CPVC to PVC adapters for solvent welding at any plumbing supply shop. 
Perhaps not at some or even most big box stores.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

moonshinetheslacker said:


> not to de-rail, but what is the simple answer graphicgr8s?


Sorry the answer is so late but I just saw it. The simple answer? If you think about it it's easy. Put a threaded male adapter on one pipe and a female on the other then screw it together. Actually I'd screw the adapters together first then glue. Although the piping is different sizes the threads are the same. If you worry about leaks you can glue the threaded pieces together. No need for an actual plumbing supply store. Everyone has threaded fittings for both pipes.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Use the clampy things that come with heaters.


----------

